# Supported movie formats for Fire



## jlward (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey everyone, I believe that I'll be getting a Fire for Christmas. Can anyone tell me what video formats the Fire supports? I have some videos on my hard-drive that I'd like to transfer to the Fire to watch, but I have no idea what formats they need to be in. Has anyone dealt with this? Do they need to be converted to some off the wall format or will the Fire support all the mainstream stuff: Windows Media, Quicktime, Real... stuff like that.

Thanks.


----------



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

MP4. View via the Gallery app. You have to transfer them to the device yourself with a micro USB cable.


----------



## DonWhitaker (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's a list of supported formats from the product page

Video: H.263 (.3gp, .mp4), H264 AVC (.3gp, .mp4), MPEG 4 SP/ASP (.3gp), VP8 (.webm)

So basically, what JoeDiver said - all the most common forms of .MP4, which is a good choice I think. It's nice to see the opensource VP8 on there.

I use an app called FreeMake Video Converter that has presets for most devices, including Android. It's a great app, thought they recently added some crapware that you have to opt out of at install. Still the best free converter I've found. Feed it all the videos you want to use on your Kindle, and it'll spit out a properly formatted version. Very easy to use and fast. http://www.freemake.com/free_video_converter/


----------



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

Don, what are your settings/specs?

I use Handbrake and MPEG Streamclip, but neither have a Kindle Fire template. I need to make one.


----------



## DonWhitaker (Dec 10, 2011)

JoeDiver said:


> Don, what are your settings/specs?


Let's see. The Kindle Fire preset on Freemake says:

1024x600
MPEG4 at 5000 Kbps
AAC Stereo, 48000 Hz, bitrate says auto

I did have one or two .mp4 videos that didn't play properly on my Kindle. Ones that I had already encoded with other software. I haven't taken the time to track that down or experiment further.

I'm curious about if that thin nav bar at the bottom is causing a 1024x600 video to be slightly resized, but I guess that would be another thread -and only relevant if you wanted something to look extra perfect for some reason.


----------

